# Rapid Strep 87880



## coderlaury (Jan 9, 2009)

HEY EVERYONE!

Does anyone know if there are some new rules to coding/billing for rapid strep in the office?  One of my nurses said that we shouldn't code/bill for the rapid strep when the results are negative and then it's sent out for culture.

Can anyone clear this up for me.

Thanks,  Laury


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 9, 2009)

Even if th erapid strep is negative you should code for it.  I've heard nothing to support what your nurse is telling you.  I would ask her where she got her information!


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 9, 2009)

what dx do you use?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 9, 2009)

The signs/symptoms code.  For example fever, nausea, N&V, etc...


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 14, 2009)

I totally agree with Lisa.  You should code from the signs and symptoms and should code for the rapid strep even if it's negative.


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 15, 2009)

I do, I just wanted to make sure I was doing it correctely.


----------

